# DTG business to business printer Emerald Coast FL USA



## kkddrpg (Dec 9, 2007)

I am looking for a business to business or at least one that can provide those types of prices for Direct to Garment printing In North West Florida near the emerald coast. I am in Destin so the closer the better.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Check Printer Listings (DTG) in Florida Florida - USA - Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

make sure you empty your PM box because it gets full fairly quickly or provide and email. 

Also, you can post in Referrals and Recommendations section of the forum:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/


----------

